# Rallies held across Canada to protest Afghan mission



## RackMaster (Mar 16, 2008)

These idiots, I wish they would actually educate themselves before they open their mouths.  I watched footage of the protests on the news and these young kids sounded like uneducated bafoons that were just doing it for a "show".  Nothing they said made any sense at all.




> *Rallies held across Canada to protest Afghan mission*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, March 15, 2008 |  9:38 PM ET   Comments46Recommend61*
> 
> ...


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 16, 2008)

Cannot for the life of me understand why they would want to protest the Afghan war.  I think like you said they are only interested in a show.  Just protest for the sake of protesting.  Idiots.


----------



## Pete031 (Mar 16, 2008)

Idiots!!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 16, 2008)

You should click on the link and read some of the comments on the bottom of the page that were posted in response to the article.  Some of them show how horrible their education on world affairs really is.


----------



## Pete031 (Mar 16, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> You should click on the link and read some of the comments on the bottom of the page that were posted in response to the article.  Some of them show how horrible their education on world affairs really is.



Nah, it's not worth it. Just brings about fury.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 16, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> Nah, it's not worth it. Just brings about fury.



;) Completely understand.  I had to amuse myself with the dog to change my thought process.


----------

